# How to process damaged books?



## RevLogRaven (Dec 31, 2020)

How are we supposed to process damaged books now? I have a ton that are clogging up a shelf in receiving and I'm not sure what to do with them anymore. I used to just do a credit for them but now Workbench specifically says not to because it will result in a loss but how I am supposed to get rid of them?

Since they aren't backstocked I can't send them back with my IRS because I don't have time to go through the irs every time to see if they are in them. I know that if I backstocked them they would just end up on the sales floor even though they are damaged because people won't pay attention even if I label the hell out of the place I backstock them. 

Eventually, they can get defected out without the VP label printing, but I can't be sitting on this many damaged books for that long.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 31, 2020)

There’s no other way without the ir. So you can untie that dpci from the pog and backstock it to come in ir.  If not it’s a loss


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Dec 31, 2020)

I just overide it to toss.  Target takes the financial hit instead of Readerlink.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 31, 2020)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Target takes the financial hit


That’s what we are trying to avoid no? Margin loss


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Dec 31, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> That’s what we are trying to avoid no? Margin loss


That's true but if there is no other option what else is there to do?   HQ didn't give the stores "best practice" to handle the issue when Vendor Credit was taken away.  If the damaged books are backstock waiting for a IR that book could be sent back to floor or filled for online order.   I don't get that damaged books very often.


----------



## SigningLady (Jan 1, 2021)

Couldn't you just create a backroom location for where you have the books right now? It could be a location nothing like anything used in your backroom so no one else would know where to find it to pull any of it to the salesfloor and would allow those items to drop into an IR.


----------



## RevLogRaven (Jan 1, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> Couldn't you just create a backroom location for where you have the books right now? It could be a location nothing like anything used in your backroom so no one else would know where to find it to pull any of it to the salesfloor and would allow those items to drop into an IR.


Yeah.... I did that before but then when someone was pulling the batches they couldn't find the location so they printed out the location label and cleared it out by saying they couldn't find the item. This destroyed the location accuracy for electronics, so I can no longer do that. I wish I could do this and just trust that only one person would be doing the pulls so I could tell them about it but that is not possible in my store.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jan 1, 2021)

Would a fake salesfloor location work? Something really weird like Y(75). Would drive fulfillment crazy, but as long as you let TLs know what the deal is, it might not be a big problem. They can tell fulfillment to just INF anything in that location.


----------



## SigningLady (Jan 1, 2021)

RevLogRaven said:


> Yeah.... I did that before but then when someone was pulling the batches they couldn't find the location so they printed out the location label and cleared it out by saying they couldn't find the item. This destroyed the location accuracy for electronics, so I can no longer do that. I wish I could do this and just trust that only one person would be doing the pulls so I could tell them about it but that is not possible in my store.



Ah.... didn't think of that!


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 1, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Would a fake salesfloor location work? Something really weird like Y(75).


That wouldn’t work it would show up on the z location report and the OD would ask the Sd to delete it


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 1, 2021)

Like I said untie the dpci from the pog , and maybe do a location label in receiving where you keep the recalls


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jan 1, 2021)

I just defect them out.


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 1, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> I just defect them out.


We are talking about what not to do


----------



## Snarf (Jan 1, 2021)

I do the same and overide to toss. I get the idea to untie the dpci, but then it would affect all the quantities for the selected dpcis. Not to mention we get revisions for books every week so you would have to keep up with the new pogs. Also some books like the Harry Potter books we will have for several years until another version comes out.

It is a loss for Target, but at least at my store I don't get them often. I don't actually toss it. I will add it to a readerlink IR and hope they will manually key in the credit on their end. If not I did what I found necessary to keep the back clean. I spoke with our AP business partner early last year when the issue presented itself and he was fine with it.


----------



## SigningLady (Jan 1, 2021)

You can't untie an individual DPCI from a pog. You can untie a store-tied DPCI, but if it is part of a pog, it stays on the pog. The closest you get to "removing" a DPCI from a pog is changing the SFQ/SFC to zero.


----------



## RevLogRaven (Jan 1, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> I just defect them out.


This doesn't work unless you override to destroy in most cases. It will just print out the VP sticker most of the time. And I want to avoid overriding things as much as possible.  I might talk to my SD and see if they can escalate this issue up the chain, they've been able to get some things changed in the past (not sure how they managed it, but we've had issues that support couldn't fix for week and my SD just sent out a few texts and the problems went away within a few days)


----------



## BurgerBob (Jan 2, 2021)

RevLogRaven said:


> Yeah.... I did that before but then when someone was pulling the batches they couldn't find the location so they printed out the location label and cleared it out by saying they couldn't find the item. This destroyed the location accuracy for electronics, so I can no longer do that. I wish I could do this and just trust that only one person would be doing the pulls so I could tell them about it but that is not possible in my store.


I wouldn't even print the location label.  I would type the location into audit and do it that way.


----------

